# Summit Rapid Feet Straps



## Glenn (Sep 25, 2006)

Bought a Summit Clearshot last week and used it this weekend. The stand works great just like my other two summits but those new Feet things stink!

The top of my feet are bruised cause of the pressure they put on them. So I'm adding the old foot straps to my stand and throwing those plastic things away.

Anyone else had a problem or do I just have Freak Feet?


----------



## Hawken2222 (Sep 25, 2006)

I rertofitted my api stand with the summit  quik feet stirrup's.  They work good for me, I haven't had any problems.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 25, 2006)

sounds like you have them adjusted too tight.  Mine fit loosely.

also, on my older summits I just wedge my boots under the arms and never use the straps


----------



## Glenn (Sep 25, 2006)

Jim I will have to look at them again but I think If I bring them down any my boot will not fit in them.

They really could provide better instructions then they did. I wrote Summit an email about the stirrups for their suggestions.


----------



## Just 1 More (Sep 25, 2006)

I love mine.. I converted 2 of my older Summits and my new one already had them. If they are bruising your feet, you must have them adjusted waaaaaaaaaay to tight. Mine are very loose on the foot


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 25, 2006)

Glenn said:


> Jim I will have to look at them again but I think If I bring them down any my boot will not fit in them.
> 
> They really could provide better instructions then they did. I wrote Summit an email about the stirrups for their suggestions.



move them up the rail more that should help


----------



## frankwright (Sep 25, 2006)

I added them to an older Viper and they have worked just fine. I can't imagine how you bruised your feet unless you had them way too tight.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm going to go out and take a picture of where I have them. Be right back...


----------



## fatboy84 (Sep 25, 2006)

If you decide you don't want them, send them my way....


----------



## Glenn (Sep 25, 2006)

First pic


----------



## Glenn (Sep 25, 2006)

Foot in strap...

When come down the tree the side of the stirrup cuts right into you foot.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 25, 2006)

Now I think ya'll are using the sit and climb models (Viper, Goliath etc...) So maybe you do not put as much pressure on your straps as I do when climbing with the hand climber.

Can't really move them up much cause of the bungee strap.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 25, 2006)

looking at the pic you are right there is no where to move them.  it has to be because of you using the hand climber


----------



## Glenn (Sep 25, 2006)

I going to give them one more try and also wait to see if Summit has a solution.


----------



## DCarter001 (Sep 25, 2006)

Put mine on last year prior to going to Ossabaw, absolutely loved them.  Doesn't matter if I'm wearing my rubber boots or hikers.  Most assuredly beats trying to sinch down that blasted strap every time.  See, I suffer from dunlap syndrom and it's hard to reach down to my boots in the stand.


----------



## short stop (Sep 25, 2006)

Man those  things  work great . I used a  bud's  stand with them   because his was already there . I had an older  Viper  and his came new w/them . SOOOOO much easier to climb . Glenn  like JT said   gotta be   beacuse your using the  hand climber . I  gave up on that hand climbing thing  a long time ago . Its much easier to climb with a complete  seat model .


----------



## Glenn (Sep 25, 2006)

I have a Viper but I can't shoot a Recurve or Longbow out of it so that is why I bought the Clearshot , which works great.


----------



## short stop (Sep 25, 2006)

I understand now --I tried trad for a yr  way back so I know  the drill


----------



## whatman (Sep 25, 2006)

i bought two pair of them for me and my son at bass pro shop in nashville last week.  i put them on my stand and he and i both tried them.  we both thought they were a waste of money.  ya'll must not climb a tree like i do. i have to have total controll of my bottom piece.  they would not let me move the stand like i wanted.  i tried them over and over.  i'm sending them back.  and they did hurt the top of my feet.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 26, 2006)

if they were to hurt my pretty camera friendly feet I would get mad too


----------



## Davexx1 (Sep 26, 2006)

I too bought and tried the stirrups on my older Summit climbers and do like them.  They are not perfect, but they do allow me to climb up/down without having to bend over and struggle to get into the web straps, pull bungie behind each foot, etc.

I like to have my feet securely "attached" to the bottom part of the climber so I wedge my feet tightly into the stirrups.  I also make sure to keep them tight in the stuirrups as I climb.

According to the directions that came with the stirrups the bungie is supposed to be hooked around behind your foot essentially forcing your foot forward into/under the stirrups.  Sometimes I use the bungie, sometimes I don't because it is a pain to get on/off.

The small wing nuts that came with the stirrups will not stay tight and I eventually lost one.  Afterwards I replaced them with a marine grade stainless steel lock nut and flat washer to revent that from occurring again.

Dave1


----------



## Davexx1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Glenn

The concept of adding a foot holder/stirrup on a climber stand is not a new idea.  In the old days when had to make all of our own tree stands, we made and installed stirrups of various designs.  One of the easiest ways to make your own is by bending a piece of aluminum flat bar so that your boots fit snugly under it.  It works very well.

To make your own, buy a piece of 1"x 1/8" alum flat bar.  Bend it into a wide double hump (two side by side inverted "C"s)  configuration and position the flat bar so as your boots will fit snugly into/under each inverted "C" then attach it to the bottom section with three small self tapping screws or small bolts and lock nuts.  Not sure I described this design very well but hopefully you get the idea.

If made correctly and your boots fit snugly, the alum flat bar type stirrup is more sturdy and feels more secure  when climbing than the plastic stirrups.  It does consume some space on the platform section of the stand though.

We have also used 1/2" EMT conduit to make a stirrup.

Hope this info helps.

Dave1


----------



## Scout-N-Hunt (Oct 7, 2006)

I also fitted 2 Summit climbers with their stirrups and haven't had any problems, but they are not hand climbers. 

I've seen several climbers fitted with the custom aluminum straps that Davexx1 is referring to and they work extremely well. 

Only down side is they do 'consume' some foot space on the platform section. 

Still, the aluminum straps aren't particularly bothersome if you mount them as close to the back portion of the platform (ie closest to the gripping portion of the platform at the tree) as possible. 

S-N-H


----------

